# Vagina Power and Penis Power | Ladies, True or False????



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

Alexyss Tylor hosts a show on 'Vagina Power 'and 'Penis Power' with her mother. It's about 9 minutes of true insight - women, don't let men hit the bottom or use their penis as a weapon! Separate the love, the orgasm, and the penis, OK? Make sure he buys you the shrimp plate though!

Vagina Power and Penis Power | Ladies, True or False????






​


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

My friend just shared this with me the other day. How coincidental.

It just sounds like she's talking about her life.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

You know what? At first I was laughing real hard at the words penis power.. then I thought, "This lady is right!!" I mean, I had a friend who really was about the penis power. No joke. When I asked her why she went craazzzzuuuuh over the guys she dated? It was all about the penis power. She said she could not help it, because the guy had a 9 incher and a FAT girth. 

I'm too out if it to pay attention to the penis power, but I do know a few guys whom when I'm around, I think it's pheremones for me that I think.. oh lord are you a foineass sexy nerd.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

...and with these powers combined...I am Captain Planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

antiant said:


> ...and with these powers combined...I am Captain Planet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And a lucrative deal you are.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

at first it remind me of this...


----------



## increbresco (Mar 2, 2011)

"The penis has ejaculated in her brain" "he's screwing her into submission, into slavery" 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

The problem with penises is that they come with baggage, literally.. unlike dildos. But seriously I can understand the theory that a man is nothing more than a walking penis though I'd say women are so much more... oh so much more! For me I don't think there is enough power in the penis to hypnotise me but there are other parts of women other than the vagina that have that potential!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> *The problem with penises is that they come with baggage, literally.. unlike dildos*. But seriously I can understand the theory that a man is nothing more than a walking penis though I'd say women are so much more... oh so much more! For me I don't think there is enough power in the penis to hypnotise me but there are other parts of women other than the vagina that have that potential!


Some dildos have testicles. Some even have fake pubic hair on them and veins painted on the shaft. They frighten me.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Some dildos have testicles. Some even have fake pubic hair on them and veins painted on the shaft. They frighten me.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not attracted to "flashy guys" that try to play on my insecurities. The moment a man begins to "playfully put me down" in that pick-up way that they think works so well I give him the cold shoulder. Guys like that don't even deserve my friendship.

Oh, and the reason I love my man's penis so much is because it's _my man's penis_.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

*It $5.99 plus Tax*

http://www.eatdrinkdeals.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/longjohnsilver-600x287.jpg


----------



## increbresco (Mar 2, 2011)

GREENBACKS68 said:


> http://www.eatdrinkdeals.com/home/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/longjohnsilver-600x287.jpg


Attention Ladies GREENBACKS68 comes with a Coupon !


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Crystall said:


> because it's _my man's penis_.


Are you another one of those "I can say he's mine, _but he can't say I'm his_"- type of girls?


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Some dildos have testicles. Some even have fake pubic hair on them and veins painted on the shaft. They frighten me.


Testicles. 

Oh, shoot.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

*Boner Stabone*

http://www.letsgettight.com/storage/BonerStabone.png?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1267217601876


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Castration.
Problem solved.

(don't ban me, plz)


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't make me circumcise you, @Belua!


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Jazzanova said:


> Don't make me circumcise you, @Belua!


Jazz.

*eyes you sternly*


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

*puts the female circumcision tools away*

awwww, oookkk.:frustrating:


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Jazzanova said:


> *puts the female circumcision tools away*
> 
> awwww, oookkk.:frustrating:


*pats your head*

Good boy.
You can sleep inside the house tonight


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

All the men I'm most likely to fuck have vaginas. The girls in my life though... well, they mostly don't want to use their penises. Ha! I so don't have to deal with this shit.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

Why you coming home five in the mone
Somethings going on can I smell yo dick?
Don't play me like a fool cause dat ain't cool
So what you need to do is let me smell yo dick

It's four o'clock and I'm sleepin' and it's late night and you creeping you could've told me I'm leavin' now I know you out there cheatin' why you got to do me like dat when I call you don't call me back I'm texting you now where you at that's fucked up why you do me like dat

I'm dead sleep and you trickin'
In the club wit dirty foot bitches
My gurl was there she witness
She had a camera phone she took pictures
You was on the dance flo grindin'
With a stripper hoe named Diamond
You was flossin' hard you was shinning
Everything she drink you buyin' it
you need to stop lien' foe I get mad and pull out my nine
You want a new bitch to fuck that's fine but don't fuck hers and try to fuck mine
You keep tellin me you ain't touch her but some keep tellin me you dun fucked her and I ain't that bitch you want to play drop them boxers let me smell yo dick

Why you coming home five in the mone
Somethings going on can I smell yo dick?
Don't play me like a fool cause dat ain't cool
So what you need to do is let me smell yo dick


Smell my dick wait a minute hold up see that's how a bitch get her eyes swoll up and I don't give a damn what yo homegurls seen when I was in the club what the fuck you mean they ain't got no business eyein' me like dat
You ain't got no business tryin' me like dat
I wun even feelin' Diamond like dat I was wildin' but I wasn't clowin' like dat
Dat's alright dat's okay gon head believe what yo homegurl say a like me drink a lot of liquor meet a lot of bitchs take a lot of pictures
I might break bread wit one or two strippers but that don't mean you got to pull my zipper
Thinking I dick down the whole town even though I got dick to go around

Why you coming home five in the mone
Somethings going on can I smell yo dick?
Don't play me like a fool cause dat ain't cool
So what you need to do is let me smell yo dick. 

​


----------



## gravitycantforget (Oct 24, 2010)

vagina power > penis power
the proofs...a woman has to be physically receptive for sex and so will always be the 'chooser'
men approach women not the other way around due to the above
girls know from an early age (say 11) that boys are after their vagina
the difference between male and female sex drives - women want sex less frequently and so sex becomes a supply demand thing. men want sex more than women so women can charge a higher 'price'


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

gravitycantforget said:


> vagina power > penis power
> the proofs...a woman has to be physically receptive for sex and so will always be the 'chooser'


Why would she always be the chooser? What if the woman wants sex and the man doesn't? Isn't the man then the chooser?



> men approach women not the other way around due to the above


This is not always true.



> girls know from an early age (say 11) that boys are after their vagina


Again, not always true. Some men are gay or asexual, and others don't have a high enough sex drive to pursue any sort of non-platonic relationship.



> the difference between male and female sex drives - women want sex less frequently and so sex becomes a supply demand thing. men want sex more than women so women can charge a higher 'price'


Wrong again - some women have very high sex drives and some men have very low sex drives, and not all men want sex more than all women, and not all women want sex less than all men.


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't say I've ever charged any kind of "price" for sex...monetary and/or emotional prostitution ain't really my thing, sweetie.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)

gravitycantforget said:


> the difference between male and female sex drives - women want sex less frequently and so sex becomes a supply demand thing. men want sex more than women so women can charge a higher 'price'


You must be a young boy.

This one has much to learn he does.


----------



## Darth INTPhoebe (Jul 20, 2010)




----------

